# Eagle Snatches a Toddler - Amazing



## kadriver (Dec 20, 2012)

Almost got away with it!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE0Q904gtMI[/youtube]


----------



## etack (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW That was crazy. I think I would make me a headdress with it.

Eric


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2012)

They say is fake!
http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/12/19/16021454-that-kid-snatching-eagle-video-fake?lite=
Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 20, 2012)

NY's mayor Bloomberg is very scared after seeing that.
But lucky he has body guards to snatch him back from birds of prey.


----------



## kadriver (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool!!!


----------



## etack (Dec 20, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> NY's mayor Bloomberg is very scared after seeing that.
> But lucky he has body guards to snatch him back from birds of prey.



Thanks jimdoc that was great.

Eric


----------



## rheslin2 (Dec 20, 2012)

thats it........ now we have to outlaw eagles!


----------



## etack (Dec 20, 2012)

rheslin2 said:


> thats it........ now we have to outlaw eagles!



Well just the gold ones. Wait they might do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

Eric


----------



## glondor (Dec 20, 2012)

Made by some Montreal film students. I would give them an A for sure.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 20, 2012)

Definately fake, it was made by 4 students of Montreal, Qc.


----------



## CBentre (Dec 21, 2012)

The video is very compelling, I've seen these eagles and hawks in the wild for years. The movements are very realistic however I can't be sure the kid was not swapped for a rabbit or maybe even a cat. I've seen them come down on rabbits like that a few times.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 22, 2012)

not an eagle or toddler, 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/nA3LtXnNIto?feature=player_embedded

Hunting Osprey


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2012)

This video was on the news here Friday night. It's a hoax. College students were given an assignment to make a video that would fool people. If they got at least 100,000 views to their video, they would get an "A" or 100% for their grade. They surpassed their views goal and they got their grade.

It took them approximately 7 weeks to do the 30 second video.

Kevin

{edited to turn *new* into *news*}


----------

